# Plumber Needed



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Incoming water pipe into the water heater right where it connects to the water heater has water beading up one or two drops every few hours. Want to fix this before it becomes Niagra Falls. Its leaking at the gasket not at the weld. Also noticed corrosion on the big nut there as well. Water heater is only two years old, the outgoing (hot) side looks great.

I live in Navarre off of 399, shoot me a message back.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Should be an easy fix,give me a call, 850-460-6313


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Matt, got er dun


----------

